

Never been to DEF Con, but went to my 1st Adultcon (mildly nsfw) - newchimedes
http://extralunchmoney.com/blog/adultcon-review-what-actually-happens-at-a-porn-convention/
We have a startup in the adult space, but have no background in the adult industry. The lean startup gurus preach the importance of understanding your customers and customer development. The adult industry is one of those places where it's difficult to understand customers because most people don't talk about the porn they buy or services they use. So we went to the Los Angeles Adultcon to see what we could learn. You'd think it'd be more crazy, but in fact it was kinda tame.
======
newchimedes
FYI:

We have a startup in the adult space, but have no background in the adult
industry. The lean startup gurus preach the importance of understanding your
customers and customer development. The adult industry is one of those places
where it's difficult to understand customers because most people don't talk
about the porn they buy or services they use. So we went to the Los Angeles
Adultcon to see what we could learn. You'd think it'd be more crazy, but in
fact it was kinda tame.

